# κατοπτρικός, αντικατοπτρικός



## Elsa (Jun 24, 2008)

Θέλω να περιγράψω το κείμενο της εικόνας: 

http://www.imagehosting.gr/upload4/images.php/i37167_mirrored.jpg (Problem)

και έχω μπερδευτεί με τις έννοιες, είναι έτσι;
*κατοπτρικός* : ο αναφερόμενος σε κάτοπτρο ή αυτός που αποτελείται από κάτοπτρα (~ φακός, ~ σωλήνας), αγγλικά: catoptric
*αντικατοπτρικός* : ο αντεστραμμένος όπως μέσα σε κάτοπτρο 

Είχαμε κάνει μια παρόμοια συζήτηση αλλού, αλλά το ερώτημα τότε ήταν μεταφραστικό όχι σημασιολογικό. 
Υπάρχει η λέξη _αντικατοπτρικός_ ή το σωστό είναι εναντιόμορφος; 
(Στο Magenta για την φράση _mirror image_ δίνει _εναντιόμορφο είδωλο_).

Ο Τριανταφυλλίδης δίνει:
*κατοπτρικός -ή -ό* [katoptrikós] E1 : (φυσ.) *1. που αναφέρεται στο κάτοπτρο*: Κατοπτρικά όργανα. Κατοπτρική μέτρηση. Κατοπτρικό τηλεσκόπιο. || (ως ουσ.) η κατοπτρική, κλάδος της οπτικής που μελετά τα φαινόμενα της ανακλάσεως του φωτός επάνω σε λείες και στιλπνές επιφάνειες. 
2. *που είναι όμοιος με κπ. άλλο*, αλλά έχει την αντίθετη διάταξη, όπως θα εικονιζόταν μέσα σε έναν καθρέφτη: Κατοπτρική εικόνα. Το δεξί χέρι είναι η κατοπτρική εικόνα του αριστερού. [λόγ. < ελνστ. κατοπτρικός] 
και 
*εναντιόμορφος* -η -ο [enandiómorfos] E5 : για αντικείμενα, σχήματα, παραστάσεις κτλ. που το ένα αποτελεί την κατοπτρική εικόνα του άλλου. [λόγ. < γερμ. enantiomorph < αρχ. ἐναντίο(ς) + μορφ(ή) -ος] 
ενώ, δεν έχει την λέξη _αντικατοπτρικός_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Το κείμενο που δίνεις είναι όντως _κατοπτρικό_, διότι διαβάζεται κανονικά με καθρέφτη. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν διαβάζονται όλα τα _αντεστραμμένα_ κείμενα με καθρέφτη (να πάρει, θα μ' αναγκάσεις να σκαλίζω πάλι τις σημειώσεις μου...) — κι όταν δεν μπορείς κάτι να το δεις κανονικά μέσω καθρέφτη, τότε για να ακριβολογούμε _δεν_ έχουμε κατοπτρικό κείμενο. (Να σημειωθεί ότι μιλάμε για επίπεδα, μη παραμορφωτικά κάτοπτρα.) Επομένως, τα ασθενοφόρα αναγράφουν το AMBULANCE _κατοπτρικά_, κι έτσι έγραφε —σε μια μορφή πρωτόγονης κρυπτογράφησης— κι ο Ντα Βίντσι.

Το _αντικατοπτρικός_ δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω συναντήσει, και με οδηγεί περισσότερο στην έννοια του καθρεφτιζόμενου αντικειμένου, όπως εδώ:






Τέλος το _εναντιόμορφος_ μου περιγράφει γενικά ένα αντικείμενο συμμετρικό ως προς άξονα (σε δύο ή τρεις διαστάσεις). Φρονώ ότι είναι αρκετά δύσχρηστο για αμιγή κείμενα (δηλαδή όχι για σχήματα ή αντικείμενα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Μια μεγάλη μικρή απούσα, που μας την έχει κλέψει ο Σηκουάνας, είχε κάποτε πει:

Αυτή είναι μια εικόνα:






Η δεύτερη αποκάτω είναι κατοπτρική της πρώτης ως προς τον κάθετο άξονα:






Και η τρίτη είναι κατοπτρική της πρώτης ως προς τον οριζόντιο άξονα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Αυτά είναι αποδόσεις των flopped image και flipped image αντίστοιχα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 25, 2008)

Άρα το σωστό είναι _κατοπτρικό κείμενο_. Ευχαριστώ!

@Zaz: Υπάρχει και το mirror image.



nickel said:


> Η δεύτερη αποκάτω είναι κατοπτρική της πρώτης ως προς τον κάθετο άξονα:


Θαρρώ πως εδώ, το σωστό είναι _κατακόρυφο_ άξονα. 

Ναι, μας έχει λείψει εκείνο το κορίτσι...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Elsa said:


> @Zaz: Υπάρχει και το mirror image.


Αυτό είναι που αποδίδεται _κατοπτρικό είδωλο_, έτσι δεν είναι;



Elsa said:


> Θαρρώ πως εδώ, το σωστό είναι _κατακόρυφο_ άξονα.


Ναι, ναι — να πάρει έχασα τη χαρά να του τηνέ πω εγώ...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2008)

Κάθετος άξονας, δεν είναι λάθος. Κατακόρυφος είναι καλύτερο.

(Ο Μπαμπινιώτης βέβαια λέει ότι είναι).


----------



## Elsa (Jun 25, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Κάθετος άξονας, δεν είναι λάθος. Κατακόρυφος είναι καλύτερο.
> 
> (Ο Μπαμπινιώτης βέβαια λέει ότι είναι).



Αν ορίσεις *ως προς τι* είναι κάθετος, είναι σωστό. Σκέτο κάθετος, είναι λάθος (στη γεωμετρία, στον Μπαμπινιώτη δεν ξέρω).:)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Αν ορίσεις *ως προς τι* είναι κάθετος, είναι σωστό. Σκέτο κάθετος, είναι λάθος (στη γεωμετρία, στον Μπαμπινιώτη δεν ξέρω).:)



Ναι, το γνωρίζω αυτό. Αλλά πολλές φορές ορίζεται από το περιβάλλον του, όπως στις εικόνες παραπάνω για παράδειγμα. Αλλά όπως είπα όμως και πριν, συμφωνώ ότι κατακόρυφος είναι καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Στο ίδιο νήμα εκεί, ο stathis είχε γράψει για _κατακόρυφο_ άξονα. Εγώ απλώς αντέγραφα από την απούσα. Άλλωστε, η τελευταία φορά που μου μίλησαν για οριζόντιο και κατακόρυφο άξονα ήταν σχεδόν πριν από τον άλλο Άξονα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 25, 2008)

> Άλλωστε, η τελευταία φορά που μου μίλησαν για οριζόντιο και κατακόρυφο άξονα ήταν σχεδόν πριν από τον άλλο Άξονα.


Τσ, τσ, τσ, υπερβολές! ;)

Άλλωστε, για να θυμηθούμε και τις εξυπνάδες της μακρινής εκείνης εποχής, _ο πους της καθέτου είναι αρχή δια την γεωμετρίαν!_


----------

